# Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x33 Update 4



## derhesse (30 Juli 2011)

​


----------



## Stefan102 (30 Juli 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x9*

Sehr schön 
:thx:


----------



## Psycho88 (30 Juli 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x9*

super süss die kleene


----------



## Punisher (30 Juli 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x9*

sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## Calli (30 Juli 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x9*

nice nice 
danke


----------



## Mandalorianer (30 Juli 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x9*

*untagged* :WOW::WOW:


















 




 

​


----------



## thomas1970 (30 Juli 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x16 Update*

Die Kleine Ist Der Hammer !!!! THX Für Die Pics !!!


----------



## Dakkar1000 (30 Juli 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x16 Update*

Vielen dank für die Bilder von Selena im Bikini ist sie ein Traum


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (30 Juli 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x16 Update*

geiler KnackArsch


----------



## Elander (30 Juli 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x16 Update*

Was heisst denn hier im Bikini? Die ohne sind doch viel netter


----------



## BlueLynne (30 Juli 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x16 Update*

sehr schön :thx:


----------



## Rakime (30 Juli 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x16 Update*

Sie sollte öfter Urlaub machen damit wir mehr solcher Bilder von ihr sehen können. 
Danke dafür!!


----------



## beachkini (30 Juli 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x16 Update*

man sollte sich in dem hotel mal erkundigen, ob die stelle des eincremers noch frei is


----------



## beachkini (30 Juli 2011)

*x5 HQs untagged*


----------



## Mandalorianer (30 Juli 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x21 Update 2*

Ich hoffe da kommen noch mehr


----------



## Mustafa41 (30 Juli 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x21 Update 2*

Schöne Bilder von Selena & endlich mal wieder ohne Ihr BABYFACE an der Seite!!!!!


----------



## Theytfer (30 Juli 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x21 Update 2*

More!!  thx , einfach genial


----------



## Freiberg (30 Juli 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x21 Update 2*

Einfach nur schön


----------



## tropical (30 Juli 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x21 Update 2*

Wow, das ist ja echt der Hammer!!! 

Ich bedanke mich. :thumbup:


----------



## sundaysun22swm (31 Juli 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x21 Update 2*

Danke wirklich sehr heiße Bilder von ihr. :thumbup:


----------



## Knobi1062 (31 Juli 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x21 Update 2*

Was für eine Schönheit. Und der knackige feste Po. Wow. Tolle Bilder


----------



## Linni (31 Juli 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x21 Update 2*

nice


----------



## lu16 (1 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x9*

nice!


----------



## 1969er (1 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x21 Update 2*

Selena ist ein Traum. Da wird einem ganz heiss 
:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## mickdara (2 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x21 Update 2*

*adds x 2 HQ (Upsize & Untagged)*:thumbup:



 

 ​


----------



## BlueLynne (2 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x23 Update 3*

:thx: für die vielen ups 

bei der Kleinen kann einem ja die Luft wegbleiben


----------



## Carix (2 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x23 Update 3*

Danke für die super bilder.

P.S.: Bin der Meinung sie sollte den bikini weglassen (für die Männerwelt)!


----------



## Mandalorianer (3 Aug. 2011)

*Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x23 Update 3*

der rest dazu UNTAGGED und in HQ :thumbup:






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


thx to oTTo


----------



## tropical (4 Aug. 2011)

jawohl update!
habt ihr noch mehr von dem zeusch?

DANKE


----------



## Sachse (4 Aug. 2011)

so seh ich Selena am liebsten :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Belisar (4 Aug. 2011)

nice


----------



## Cool_Chris (7 Aug. 2011)

Vielen Dank für die hammer Bilder!
Sie hat so einen geilen Körper! 
Und endlich mal ohne dieses Bubigsicht an ihrer Seite


----------



## magna (7 Aug. 2011)

danke aus der könnt noch was echt großes werden


----------



## bonzo1 (7 Aug. 2011)

Wenn der Busen noch ein wenig wächst ist Selena wirklich perfekt!
:thumbup:


----------



## Theytfer (7 Aug. 2011)

unglaublich heiß , danke für die updates... wow


----------



## tropical (7 Aug. 2011)

ich freu mich sehr über weitere updates ...


----------



## opo (8 Aug. 2011)

Thanks for all the Updates


----------



## Ramone226 (20 Sep. 2011)

sexy
jedoch bräuchte die göre mal eine tracht prügel von ihren eltern


----------



## Dana k silva (21 Sep. 2011)

Thanks for Selena!


----------



## July92 (28 Dez. 2011)

Danke


----------



## Marcel34 (29 Dez. 2011)

wollte nur mal hier schreiben Falls das noch keiner Weiß
*
Selena Gomez: Mutter erleidet Fehlgeburt*

Traurige News aus dem Hause Gomez: Die Mutter von Popstar und Justin Bieber-Freundin Selena Gomez (19) hat eine Fehlgeburt erlitten. Noch im November gab Selena via Twitter bekannt, wie sehr sie sich auf ihr Geschwisterlein freuen würde.

Wie die Promi-Seite „Gossip Cop“ berichtet, erlitt Mandy Teefy am vergangenen Samstag die Fehlgeburt. Selena sagte sämtliche Auftritte, die noch vor Weihnachten anstanden ab. Sie möchte nun für ihre Eltern, insbesondere für ihre Mama, da sein.

Das Weihnachtsfest im Hause Gomez dürfte dementsprechend traurig ausfallen. Selena soll Medienberichten zufolge tieftraurig über den Verlust des ungeborenen Geschwisterchens sein. Als Selena damals die Baby-News bekannt gab, wusste sie noch nicht, ob es sich um einen Jungen oder ein Mädchen handeln würde. Damals zwitscherte sie freudig „Ich bin das glücklichste Mädchen der Welt!“

Wir wünschen der kleinen Familie dennoch ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und alles Gute.


----------



## tmadaxe (10 Juni 2012)

Einfach ein wundervoller Frauenkörper!!


----------



## 1991DK (30 Sep. 2012)

Wow. Super Bilder


----------



## Huub81 (3 Okt. 2012)

Einfach nur eine Schöne Frau !!!


----------



## Maik77 (3 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## zx-9r (3 Okt. 2012)

Super Bilder, danke!


----------



## Heinzl1328 (3 Okt. 2012)

stark !!!!


----------



## netfire22 (21 Okt. 2012)

super süss die kleene


----------



## Scorpius (23 Okt. 2012)

I saw these pics more than a year ago, but I stopped by this thread to say this:

These are most fantastic and stunning Selena pics I've seen, from a shock-of-seeing-them-the-first-time point of view
:drip: :drip: :drip: :drip: :drip: :drip: :drip: :drip: :drip: :drip: :drip: :drip: :drip: :drip:

These pics, along with the Montecarlo bikini candids and the Spring Breakers bikini pics, have been key in keeping my love towards Selena. Ever since the day of looking upon these pics, Selena jumped to a whole new level, 'cause she's almost nude here


----------



## cnw72 (30 Okt. 2012)

ebenso Danke!!!


----------



## metak (30 Okt. 2012)

sabbeeeerrr


----------



## falschie (31 Okt. 2012)

sehr heiss!!!


----------



## mabra80 (31 Okt. 2012)

Gefällt mir......


----------



## mavale (31 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez - Bikini Pool Candids in Orlando [29.07.2011] x21 Update 2*



sundaysun22swm schrieb:


> Danke wirklich sehr heiße Bilder von ihr. :thumbup:


kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## portaljennel (6 Nov. 2012)

old pics, but love them


----------



## mavale (9 Nov. 2012)

Cool_Chris schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die hammer Bilder!
> Sie hat so einen geilen Körper!
> Und endlich mal ohne dieses Bubigsicht an ihrer Seite


So isses !


----------



## keksen (9 Nov. 2012)

Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## Kreeft (19 Nov. 2012)

wow einfach nur heiß


----------



## tmadaxe (3 Feb. 2013)

Selena hat einfach ein supersüsses Gesicht mit sooooo sinnlichen Lippen, supergeile Arschbacken, ein süsses kleines Bäuchlein und ein Paar hammergeile Brüste!!!


----------



## BuddaamGrill (15 März 2013)

verdammt ist die geil


----------



## testacc123 (15 März 2013)

Oh, die Bilder kannte ich ja noch gar nicht danke.


----------



## Ottis (15 März 2013)

Diese sind groß


----------



## crow8611 (20 März 2013)

Einfach nur hammer süß die kurze,,,,,


----------



## Maximilian21 (12 Apr. 2013)

sehr schön, die selena


----------



## whomass (13 Apr. 2013)

Top! Vielen Dank!


----------



## ewu50 (13 Apr. 2013)

Schöne Bilder.


----------



## wendler (13 Apr. 2013)

heiß, danke dafür


----------



## j6scjo (14 Apr. 2013)

Super Bilder.

j6scjo


----------



## frufru1 (14 Apr. 2013)

Traumbody!!!


----------



## eikichi (17 Juni 2013)

danke für die echt heißen bilder


----------



## da825 (18 Juni 2013)

heisse Bilder!


----------



## tommy12345 (20 Feb. 2015)

danke für die bilder, eine schöne frau


----------



## dertutor (17 Apr. 2015)

ohne den bieber-bubi hat sie wenigstens wieder eine schöne figur bekommen. teilweise war die ja erschreckend dünn geworden. jetzt sind die geliebten kurven wieder da


----------



## chini72 (17 Apr. 2015)

:thx: für SELENA!!


----------



## arabella1960 (18 Apr. 2015)

super Aufnahmen vielen Dank


----------



## tmadaxe (22 Apr. 2015)

Wenn man heute diese Bilder mit aktuellen vergleicht, kann man ihren langsamen Abstieg wunderbar sehen. Damals war sie körperlich echt am geilsten!!!


----------



## David654 (17 Mai 2015)

She looks magnificient, thanks for those pics


----------



## schischischi (22 Juni 2015)

danke :thumbup:


----------



## GirlsLover36 (23 Aug. 2016)

super ausblick


----------



## tmadaxe (3 Mai 2020)

Sachse schrieb:


> so seh ich Selena am liebsten :WOW: :WOW:




noch lieber wäre sie mir
- nackt
- breitbeinig
- blitzblank rasiert
- direkt vor meiner Flinte!


----------

